# Cost of dog on site



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

I have now I think found the most expensive site to take your dog to £5 pound a night does anybody know of a more expensive one? The Van is washed "the roof also" booked Easter away, 11th Feb kids hols for the week looking for a lively site but thin on the ground this time of year. Any Ideas anybody? But a bit less pricey for the dog.

Looked a good site for the summer Hols but £35 for dog A week ! :http://www.seaview.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Isn't it annoying. I have 2 King Charles Spaniels, which usually cost me about a pound a night, but then they tell me i must exersise them off site!


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

it's just another site crossed of my list for excessive costs , I remember the Cat string some time ago.


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

it's just another site crossed of my list for excessive costs , I remember the Cat string some time ago.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the valentine meet camp site has a charge of £1 and a dog wash see here
chapter


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The most I have ever paid for a dog is £4 per night.That was in peak season,puzzlingly it went down to £2 per night off peak :? 

I thought a dog would make the same amount of mess all year round,not that it matters as I always clean up anyway.

Or could it be just another money-making scheme designed to fleece us dog owners :x 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs on sites*

Hi

This campsite is worthy of a "Russell special" letter........

I am intrigued what is included for a fiver per night and shall report back.

Russell


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

I did mail directly to confirm it was per night and not per booking so it seems this is the most costly in uk and I say again "another site crossed of my list and hopefully yours for excessive costs"


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

How about naming the campsite in question then we can all avoid it, I think £1 per night is acceptable and would pay it but anything over that to me is exxcesive and a rip off, I would go elswhere.

Anne


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Hi Anne, the campsite is named in first post, but link isn't quite right

heres the tariff page link TARIFF PAGE


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I see children become adults at 12 as well.

edit: just looked to see where it is. Land Ends so far away it we will not be going in any case.

Derek


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Are we limiting it to UK sites? If not, we are having to pay €8 per night at a site we're going to in the summer... And kids become adults at 4!!!!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

A couple of years back stayed at Twitchen Parc part of the Woolacombe Bay complex and it was a fiver a night per dog.

Up to six adult blah blah blah but a fiver each per dog 8O


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I cannot for the life of me see how a camp site can charge for a dog, does it use the showers or toilets or what.

Blatant rip off as far as I can see.


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

annetony said:


> How about naming the campsite in question then we can all avoid it, I think £1 per night is acceptable and would pay it but anything over that to me is exxcesive and a rip off, I would go elswhere.
> 
> Anne


http://www.seaview.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Joe----will deffo avoid that one, as we dont take children with us (grown up) we should get the dog for free :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

We only have a very small Chiuhuha and I'm avoiding all sites that charge silly fee's for dogs...these days you see people taking all sorts of pets on holidays with them such as Cats..Ferrets..Birds and I even saw someone with 2 white ducks in a portable cage !, Just waiting to see someone with a Lion or a Tiger :lol: 

Teckie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

I sent a "Russell special" email and asked what was included in the fee. I pointed out that most Hilton Hotels accept dogs free of charge, as do several cruise companies. I also asked what was included. I quoted a place in Yorkshire where the dog can go in a private swiming pool etc etc.

Basically the reply said nothing was included but they would pamper me.

My reply stated "not likely" but I asked for confirmation of the price of a guide dog or hearing dog. To date, no reply. If they do charge for working dog, standby for fireworks!

Russell


----------

